# hide places



## angelrose (Jan 25, 2008)

what kind of hide boxes / places does columbian tegus like :?: 
what do you guys have :?: :?: 
and bedding


----------



## playlboi (Jan 25, 2008)

i use cypress mulch for the bedding and i create burrows and hiding places by purchasing slates of rocks at the gardening/landscaping place. inexpensive and works really well, but this is for argentines. i'm sure it would be the same for colombians. maybe someone else can fill in for me. lol


----------



## snakehandler (Jan 25, 2008)

i had a golden tegu and used cocoground and a simple hidebox.
golden tegus are easy to keep.


----------



## angelrose (Jan 25, 2008)

snakehander ...'golden tengus' this is one I haven't heard of :roll: .
as you would know I'm in the market for a male columbian
and others


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 25, 2008)

I found some old turtle shells in the woods while herpin, these work great.


----------



## AB^ (Jan 25, 2008)

My colombian likes to bury herself in the mulch or under wood planks i have under some basking lights.
I have noticed (at least with mine) that colombians dont seem to dig actually burrows as opposed to argentines, who also dig much deeper.


----------



## AB^ (Jan 25, 2008)

oh and I use redwood mulch for my tegus


----------



## snakehandler (Jan 25, 2008)

angelrose said:


> snakehander ...'golden tengus' this is one I haven't heard of :roll: .
> as you would know I'm in the market for a male columbian
> and others



columbians are called golden tegus.


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 25, 2008)

snakehandler said:


> angelrose said:
> 
> 
> > snakehander ...'golden tengus' this is one I haven't heard of :roll: .
> ...



Ok I think it was a typo, please let it go.


----------



## snakehandler (Jan 25, 2008)

VARNYARD said:


> snakehandler said:
> 
> 
> > angelrose said:
> ...



well i didnt mean the typo..


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 25, 2008)

Well Colombians are not just called Golden, there are also Colombian black tegus or also called Colombian black and white, altho they are not true BnWs but rather just blacks.


----------



## snakehandler (Jan 25, 2008)

yeah i have heard of them. are they just a colour variation?


----------



## AB^ (Jan 25, 2008)

yup, just a color form of T. teguixin


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 25, 2008)

Yea, there are just a different color, and might even be a different local as well.


----------



## Nero (Apr 13, 2008)

When I purchased mine, it was called the black and white tegu. What I thought I was buying was an Argentine which is what I really wanted in the first place. But after I found out more it was the columbian. I was kinda ticked off at first but now after a month of having it. I really enjoy him/her a lot. But im still confused with the golden thing!!! Mine has a black back with golden stripes with some white mixed in and a black and white tail blahhhhhh this is so confusing. All I know is after going to a different place to get some more things for his terrarium because I refuse to go back to the place were I bought mine from beying conned, the worker showed me his collection of tegus and about the loreal scale. Hes been a great help though I'm goin back in a few days to get his 6 foot tank and im buying a baby beardie!!!


----------



## jose2187 (Apr 13, 2008)

this is what i use, easy to clean and manage and the contents stay inside when pulling out


----------

